# work permit



## barrybrowne1 (Mar 7, 2013)

URGENT
Hi Everyone. My name is Barry and I'm looking for some help and advise.
I am living in Edmonton AB and have a visitor visa. I am not working at the moment because of my visa status. I have been offered a job with a great company and would really like to take it. I am a qualified and coded pipe welder and the job that I have been offered is in this area. I am told that I do not need an LMO but I can not get any solid direction on how to get a work permit. 
Any help with this would be really great.
Thank you to everyone for taking the time to read this.
Barry.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

barrybrowne1 said:


> URGENT
> Hi Everyone. My name is Barry and I'm looking for some help and advise.
> I am living in Edmonton AB and have a visitor visa. I am not working at the moment because of my visa status. I have been offered a job with a great company and would really like to take it. I am a qualified and coded pipe welder and the job that I have been offered is in this area. I am told that I do not need an LMO but I can not get any solid direction on how to get a work permit.
> Any help with this would be really great.
> ...


You are not permitted to work on as a visitor. Who told you you don't need a TWP (Temporary Work Permit)? The company that wants to hire you must apply for a LMO and if granted, you can take it and the job offer around the flagpole for the visa. If you work without a visa and discovered you wil jeopardize any chances to live here.


----------



## barrybrowne1 (Mar 7, 2013)

thanks for the speedy reply. 
I have Been told that pipe welders are on the trades exempt list, so i dont need a LMO. I do however need a work permit.
can you explain ~ the flagpole. Is this somewhere I can change my visitor visa to temp work visa.
I have deciced that taking a job for cash is not for me. too much at risk.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

barrybrowne1 said:


> thanks for the speedy reply.
> I have Been told that pipe welders are on the trades exempt list, so i dont need a LMO. I do however need a work permit.
> can you explain ~ the flagpole. Is this somewhere I can change my visitor visa to temp work visa.
> I have deciced that taking a job for cash is not for me. too much at risk.


If you have the LMO and the Job Offer you can take them to the closest US border point, attempt to enter the US, be refused and return to Canada where you'll be granted the visa. 
The exemption you mention may be to do with the NAFTA agreement with the US.


----------



## barrybrowne1 (Mar 7, 2013)

that could be worth a try, my point of entry was edmonton air port so maybe someone out there could help me to sort it out


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

barrybrowne1 said:


> that could be worth a try, my point of entry was edmonton air port so maybe someone out there could help me to sort it out


You need to go to a border crossing. IOs at airports do not issue TWPs from inside the country.


----------



## barrybrowne1 (Mar 7, 2013)

where would you suggest... where is closest US border to edmonton


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


barrybrowne1 said:


> URGENT
> Hi Everyone. My name is Barry and I'm looking for some help and advise.
> I am living in Edmonton AB and have a visitor visa. I am not working at the moment because of my visa status. I have been offered a job with a great company and would really like to take it. I am a qualified and coded pipe welder and the job that I have been offered is in this area. I am told that I do not need an LMO but I can not get any solid direction on how to get a work permit.
> Any help with this would be really great.
> ...


On Facebook look for: Irish in Edmonton. They will guide you step by step. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

barrybrowne1 said:


> where would you suggest... where is closest US border to edmonton


List of Canada?United States border crossings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

